# Perkins Co. SD Antelope Hunt



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

I drew a tag for the north half of perkins county (butts right up to ND). Does anyone know where to start looking for a place to hunt in this unit? If anyone has any land or knows anyone who does that would be great.

Thank You,
Dave


----------



## Iamhunting (Oct 24, 2005)

I lived in Lemmon 25 years ago. At that time there was alot of National Grass lands south of town around Shadehill that held animals. Good luck


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

If you don't know any landowners the Grand River Grasslands is a great place to go.........that is some awesome land to hunt! All is open to the public, and you miles and miles and miles of pastureland to hunt.


----------

